# Elektronikas pamati >  impulsnieka barosanas bloka remonts

## acdcpcb

Jauns barosanas bloks maksa 14,15 euro ta parametri ir 12volti 150w 12.5 amperi. Tranzistori diodes un elektroliti tikai mainiti bet tas nedarbojas. Tikai ara dot 2,5 volti un dzirdama tirkskinasana kas nak no transformatora. Nebija tadu tranzistoru ka j13009-2 bet vieta ielodeju j13007-2. Taisngriezis ari bija sasvilis sekundara dalai divas diodes to-220 korpusa. Ticis vienots pie akmulatora.

----------


## AndrisZ

Meklē, kas vēl nobeidzies.

----------


## zzz

Shii protams ir acdcpcb teema, liidz ar to diagnoze, bet tomeer.

Vajag 12 v barokli? Tas maksaa apmeeram 0 eiro, drusku pachibinaashanos ar lodaamuru un drusku sajeegu, ko dari.

1. Njemam vecu datora barokli, kam apstaajies ventilators.

2. Iechibinam sham ventilatoru no cita taada pat spraagoniisha, kam nosvilis kas cits.

3. Profiits. Lietojam, kameer nosvilst pavisam.

Ja ir iedvesma (un saprashana), tad 

4. samekleejam sheemu ieksh baltkrievinju PC baroklju remonta saita. Piipeejam, kasaam nabu, modificeejam sheemeli, izraujot liekaas detaljas un paarmetot stabilizaaciju tieshi uz 12 V un piemakareejot straavas aizsardziibu/stabilizaaciju arii.  Pie vajadziibas var paarstuteet uz citiem spriegumiem sapraata robezhaas arii.

----------


## acdcpcb

Domaju ka tl494 nobeigusies bet ne. Ielodeju ligzdinu un pamainiju mikroshemu bet nekas nemainijas. Uz mikroshemas 12 kajinas 1,11 volts biju padevis 12 voltus bet nedarbojas barosanas bloks. Tur bija vel mazaks transformatorins un tris tranzistori 2sc1815 un varbut zenera diodes. Visus 2sc1815 tranzistorus un zenera diodes parzvaniju viss ir ok.

----------


## zzz

Hirosimu parastajos datoru barokljos neremontee, no vinjiem izrauj dazhas jeedziigaakaas detaljas un atlikumu likvidee.

----------


## Powerons

Ekonomiski ZZZ protams taisnība, bet prieka pēc vai mācīšanās pēc varbūt arī ir vērts remontēt.

----------


## ivog

ZZZ taisnība tikai tajā gadījumā, ja mētājas pilns škūnis ar veciem datoru barokļiem. Ko darīt tiem, kam nemētājas?

----------


## Isegrim

Ivo, tak viņi visur mētājas! Pilni šroti, kur pa lēto var _ejošu_ paķert. Starp citu, 'VEF-101' _ručkas_ priekš tevis uz plauktiņa stāv.

----------


## ivog

O, būs jāpieskrien pēc ručkām kaut kad  ::  Nezinu, tad kad man vajadzēja uztaisīt barokli prieš LiPo lādētāja, jautāju gan te gan boot.lv, neviens man neko lētu piedāvāt nevarēja. Vispār pa šrotiem nevazājos, attiecīgi arī nezinu kur kas mētājās.

----------


## Isegrim

Es šo to ņēmu Asara ielā no šiem.

----------


## ivog

Nu 7-16 EUR jau nav gluži pa velti

----------


## zzz

tas ir par ejoshiem, un taa bodiite censhas tureeties virs uudens un kaa nebuut pelniit, tai skaitaa uz shrotiem.

Abet vispaar jebkuraa videeja izmeera organizaacijaa, kas datorus lieto, tie pusspraagushie baroklji rodas regulaari. Sariiko sev paziishanos ar adminu.

----------


## acdcpcb

MJE13009 bija tranzistori bet to vieta ielodeju MJE13007 un bija izsistas sotkija diodes. Un primraja dala drosinatajs izsits 3,15 amperi. Spriegumu dot ara bet baigi mazu 2,5 volti man interse kur varetu meklet vainu talak. Barosanas bloks atradies cits parasts ar transformatoru.

----------


## JDat

Tu domā ka te ir ekstrasensi un pateiks: pārbaudi R6,C2 un Q3???
Sāc ar to ka uzzīmē vai ieliec shēmu tam pipelizatoram. Tad arī pats sapratīsi. Var padomāt ka citi ir izjaukuši kaudzi ar tādiem barokļiem un no galvas zin visus tipiskos defektus. TL mikrene barību saņem? Cik daudz?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Tad arī pats sapratīsi.


 Muahaha, you so funny.
acdcpcb, skaties vai nav kāda problēma atgriezeniskajā saitē, nu, tur ar optronu un detaļām ap 1,2,3,15,16 izvadiem mikroshēmai. Bet labāk...izmet to.

----------


## acdcpcb

Nav optrona. Ieliksu bildi

----------


## Kodolskiltava

O, lieliska bilde, lielisks baroklis!

----------


## Edmundo

kaut kādas basņas, muļķumēris normāls?

PS. ebay LED lampu baroklis

http://sanlan.en.made-in-china.com/p...L-180-12-.html

----------


## acdcpcb

Ta sotkija diode bijusi uz 100v bet vieta ielodeju 40v. Tur ir gaismas diode un pocis to grozot nekas nemainas.

----------


## JDat

> Ta sotkija diode bijusi uz 100v bet vieta ielodeju 40v. Tur ir gaismas diode un pocis to grozot nekas nemainas.


 Jei bogu Dafaq!

----------


## acdcpcb

Es domaju ka tema jasledz.

----------


## ddff

> Ta sotkija diode bijusi uz 100v bet vieta ielodeju 40v. Tur ir gaismas diode un pocis to grozot nekas nemainas.


 Domā, ka tur obligāti tieši diodi vajag? Esi radošs- pamēģini citus elementus.

ddff

----------

